# Senior DeMolay in Texas



## Phil P (Feb 4, 2017)

Hello everyone:

  My name is Phil & I am in Atascocita/Humble Texas.  I am a Senior DeMolay, a Past Master Councilor of Fremont Chapter DeMolay in Fremont CA & hold the degree of Chevalier.  I'm also a past Chapter Advisor of Del Norte Chapter of DeMolay in Crescent City CA & hold the advisor's Cross of Honor.  I submitted my paperwork to Huffman Lodge #1428 in Huffman Texas on Dec 5 & had a great interview on Jan 5.  A ballot will be taken on Monday night Feb 6 on my petition.  I do have a question & it is mainly directed to the Senior DeMolays.  How was the experience going thru your EA degree compared to when you got your Initiatory Degree in DeMolay?  Btw, I joined DeMolay in 1983 & it was a great experience.  Would love to get y'alls thoughts


----------



## Warrior1256 (Feb 5, 2017)

Good luck on your ballot.


----------



## Phil P (Feb 5, 2017)

Warrior1256 said:


> Good luck on your ballot.


Thanks so much.  I had 3 uncles who were masons in the Sacramento area.  One was a Past Master of Provident #609 in Sac-town back in 1951.  Also had cousins who were members of DeMolay Job's Daughters & Rainbow


----------



## Warrior1256 (Feb 5, 2017)

Phil P said:


> I had 3 uncles who were masons in the Sacramento area. One was a Past Master of Provident #609 in Sac-town back in 1951. Also had cousins who were members of DeMolay Job's Daughters & Rainbow


Great! Keep us posted.


----------



## Phil P (Feb 5, 2017)

Warrior1256 said:


> Great! Keep us posted.


Oh you bet I will.  Better to be 28yrs late to the party than not at all.....lol


----------



## Ripcord22A (Feb 5, 2017)

Phil P said:


> Thanks so much.  I had 3 uncles who were masons in the Sacramento area.  One was a Past Master of Provident #609 in Sac-town back in 1951.  Also had cousins who were members of DeMolay Job's Daughters & Rainbow


Sacramento Ca?

Sent from my LG-H918 using My Freemasonry mobile app


----------



## Phil P (Feb 6, 2017)

Ripcord22A said:


> Sacramento Ca?
> 
> Sent from my LG-H918 using My Freemasonry mobile app


Yup, aka Sac-town.  One uncle was in Provident, another was in San Juan Lodge & another in Elk Grove Lodge


----------



## Ripcord22A (Feb 6, 2017)

No one calls it sac town anymore....lol....im from northern ca that's y i asked

Sent from my LG-H918 using My Freemasonry mobile app


----------



## Phil P (Feb 6, 2017)

Ripcord22A said:


> No one calls it sac town anymore....lol....im from northern ca that's y i asked
> 
> Sent from my LG-H918 using My Freemasonry mobile app


LOL.....Well I was born in Oakland, grew up in Fremont (That's where I was active as a DeMolay back in the 1980s) & then after high school moved with my mom up north to Crescent City until moving to Houston in 1998. So technically speaking I know Nor-Cal too.  Plus I listen to Jim Rome's sports radio show & he refers to Sacramento as Sac-Town.  Even folks here in Houston call it H-town.  In fact as a DeMolay the members of Pleasanton Chapter called that town P-Town


----------



## Ripcord22A (Feb 6, 2017)

I love cresent City! Originally from Redding

Sent from my LG-H918 using My Freemasonry mobile app


----------



## Phil P (Feb 7, 2017)

Ripcord22A said:


> I love cresent City! Originally from Redding
> 
> Sent from my LG-H918 using My Freemasonry mobile app


My mom & I moved up there after I graduated from high school in 1987 & then I moved to Houston in '98 to get married.  I always enjoyed going out 299 every once in a while to go to Fair Oaks & visit my grandmother.  I did get a DeMolay Chapter started in 1991 in Crescent City & that was going for a while, but after I was asked to step down as Chapter Advisor in 1996 for "political reasons" then that chapter went down hill.  I was also the last Master Councilor of my Chapter in Fremont as I had no Senior OR Junior Councilor behind be & then that Chapter closed in March of 1987 after my term was over.  But at least the advisors of that board was gracious to award me the Degree of Chevalier for outstanding service to the order back in 1988, but I never got my ceremony until 1992 when I moved to Crescent City & got Del Norte Chapter going


----------



## Phil P (Feb 8, 2017)

Got the call from the Secretary of Huffman Lodge #1428, and my petition was approved this past Monday night.  I just have to text him a couple of dates in March that will work & then I'll be getting my EA degree finally.  As soon as a date is firmed up I'll post it in the proper spot.  Hope to see some full sidelines & in particular with Senior DeMolays and advisors


----------



## Phil P (Mar 12, 2017)

New update.  I will be getting my EA degree this Thursday night


----------



## Warrior1256 (Mar 12, 2017)

Phil P said:


> New update. I will be getting my EA degree this Thursday night


Great! Congratulations soon-to-be-Brother. Let us know how it went.


----------



## Phil P (Mar 12, 2017)

Warrior1256 said:


> Great! Congratulations soon-to-be-Brother. Let us know how it went.



You bet.  It'll be interesting to compare this experience to when I was initiated into DeMolay almost 34yrs ago


----------



## Warrior1256 (Mar 12, 2017)

Phil P said:


> It'll be interesting to compare this experience to when I was initiated into DeMolay almost 34yrs ago


I did not go through DeMolay so can not give an opinion on this. But I can assure you that you will really enjoy the EA ritual. Just keep your ears open and try to remember as much that occurs as you can. But mostly.....just relax and enjoy yourself.


----------



## Phil P (Mar 12, 2017)

Oh for sure, and this friday morning I'll more than likely compare the 2 experiences


----------



## Phil P (Mar 15, 2017)

Super stoked & excited for my EA tomorrow night.  I'm already wondering what the Stewards will have on the menu......lol


----------



## Bloke (Mar 15, 2017)

Phil P said:


> Super stoked & excited for my EA tomorrow night.  I'm already wondering what the Stewards will have on the menu......lol


Enjoy !

You've only got 3 jobs tomorrow you need to worry about; relax, listen and learn.... and I hope the ceremony leaves such an impression you don't even notice the meal...


----------



## Phil P (Mar 15, 2017)

Bloke said:


> Enjoy !
> 
> You've only got 3 jobs tomorrow you need to worry about; relax, listen and learn.... and I hope the ceremony leaves such an impression you don't even notice the meal...


lol.....mainly I'll be looking back to my initiation into DeMolay back in 1983


----------



## David Duke (Mar 15, 2017)

Phil P said:


> Super stoked & excited for my EA tomorrow night.  I'm already wondering what the Stewards will have on the menu......lol



I don't know what is on the menu but I will be there to share it with you good Lord willing. Just relax and soak in the moment my soon to be Brother. 


David Duke
Secretary 
Sam B Crawford #1418
New Caney,  TX


----------



## Brother JC (Mar 15, 2017)

Phil P said:


> lol.....mainly I'll be looking back to my initiation into DeMolay back in 1983


Let all that go until after it's over. If you keep thinking about the other one you'll miss the one you're going through.


----------



## Phil P (Mar 16, 2017)

David Duke said:


> I don't know what is on the menu but I will be there to share it with you good Lord willing. Just relax and soak in the moment my soon to be Brother.
> 
> 
> Dinner will be at 6pm & the gavel comes down at 6:45.  Look forward to meeting you
> ...


----------



## Phil P (Mar 17, 2017)

What a great experience last night & a very special Hat Tip to W. Bro David Duke for presiding for my EA degree. You made this Senior DeMolay's experience an awesome night.  Certainly alot of similarities & many differences to my DeMolay days back in the 1980s.  Thnx so much again


----------



## David Duke (Mar 17, 2017)

It was an honor to confer your degree. I hope to be able to work in your FC and MM in the future but remember that it is not a race. Take the time to build the foundation for your Masonic edifice. 


David Duke
Secretary 
Sam B Crawford #1418
New Caney,  TX


----------



## Bloke (Mar 17, 2017)

Congratulations Phil 
(and also David)


----------

